# Autocensor



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it really necessary to have the autocensor block out two common girl's names? I know they're associated with a bad website. Is it possible to have the censor only activate when they are entered consecutively?

Also, there are still living humans with the given name Richard who go by something not allowed on here.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Censoring the website is no longer needed at this point. Only an idiot would go sign up now.


----------

